# historical fishing reports



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

I found a web site that has all the Wilmington papers on line. The fishing reports go back as far as 1977 in the Friday edition of the paper in the sports section. Here are a couple of samples.
I just thought a few people that have lived in the area for a long time and remember the old piers would find these interesting. Hopefully this attachment icon works. I am attaching reports
from April 30, 1982 and April 21, 1978.

jf


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I almost shed a tear reading those.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Really cool!


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

1BadF350 said:


> I almost shed a tear reading those.


I thought when I posted these that they would be readable. But when I click on them the print is too small.
Is there something Im not doing?

jf


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

...AND Robbie Jordan is STLL behind the counter at the Jolly Roger.....


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

hugehail said:


> I thought when I posted these that they would be readable. But when I click on them the print is too small.
> Is there something Im not doing?
> 
> jf


You can push ALT+ or ALT- to make the browser display larger or smaller. I could read it no problem.


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

*historical reports*



solid7 said:


> You can push ALT+ or ALT- to make the browser display larger or smaller. I could read it no problem.


Ok. Well, if anyone would like a better copy I can email them.

jf


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

1BadF350 said:


> I almost shed a tear reading those.


yeah kind of makes you sick to the stomach knowing that one boat would keep 103 kings in 2 days, where are all the kings?, never commented on that thread. There you have it plain and simple, poor f****** ethics from some people who call themselves sportsmen.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

KB Spot Chaser - Back in those days everyone thought the ocean was inexhaustable. Catch a billfish, bring it back and take a pic. All fish back then catch and keep as many as you could. Not so much poor ethics as poor information. I have seen the dumptsers at Buxton filled with chopper blues in the late '60's. Good sportsman - we / they just did not have a clue. Years ago many big drum kept to show off. Commercial hook and line still catch 100 kings in two good days. I do not agree with all fisheries regulations, but today they are necessary. Best - glenn


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

KB Spot Chaser said:


> yeah kind of makes you sick to the stomach knowing that one boat would keep 103 kings in 2 days, where are all the kings?, never commented on that thread. There you have it plain and simple, poor f****** ethics from some people who call themselves sportsmen.


It sounds about right to me but I am from a different time 

If the boat in the article was a six pack that is six anglers times two days which equates to 12 anglers chartering the boat, tipping the mate and investing their money in the hopes that the ocean's bounty would reside in the fish box on the return to port after spending two entire days out at sea.

The Captain on his end has to pay for his boat, his mate's split on the charter, the marina for his slip, his gas bill, his bait and ice bill and at 5:00 PM in the afternoon if he don't wet down the dock and cover it up with fish for the Tourists and prospective future charters when he comes in each day he better be looking for another job

100 divided by 12 equals four fish per day which is only two fish over the current allowable catch for King Mackerel I believe per person in NC, so according to current standards the fishermen back in 1978 were only twice as greedy as today's fisherman

These kings were likely Steaked out or Butterfly fileted, frozen and eaten by the Anglers over several months, they were certainly not discarded as was the case with big Bluefish and large Drum by a lot of the uninitiated back in the day, seeing pickup truckloads of 15-20 pound Bluefish leaving the beach on Hatteras destined for fertilizer in my mind was excess, killing a few fish for the freezer was why the charter left the dock in the first place

It may sound like excess on the surface but this was standard procedure , and four fish per man after fishing all day offshore at least on Hatteras especially in November when the Kings were moving South from the Virginia Capes would be considered a slow day

Ask Loner how many Kings got brought to the pier in the 70's-80's and the angler called out for the net and not to gaff the king or Cobia cause the angler wanted to release him, if the answer is zero that would be the same number I remember, if you got the fish back the pier or to boatside that fish was going to die......


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I agree with Garbo, if pogy netters would quit then I bet kings would rebound


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Garboman said:


> It sounds about right to me but I am from a different time
> 
> If the boat in the article was a six pack that is six anglers times two days which equates to 12 anglers chartering the boat, tipping the mate and investing their money in the hopes that the ocean's bounty would reside in the fish box on the return to port after spending two entire days out at sea.
> 
> ...


Everything you say is pretty well spoken, still an average of over 8 fish per day per angler.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

KB Spot Chaser said:


> Everything you say is pretty well spoken, still an average of over 8 fish per day per angler.


You are correct it is eight fish per day average I made a mistake on my math typing on my laptop

I think it was perhaps in the late 1990's when the two King per day limit was imposed, by then it was obvious they were starting to get scarce.......... The last year I king Fished at Rodanthe Pier there were perhaps thirty Kings over 40 pounds that were taken in June. Later I read a report by a who Biologist remarked that when only larger mature fish are being taken the fishery is showing stress, that summer every single fish was a monster..........................no snake Kings or any of the typical twenty pound fish that were the mainstay of the OBX

Back in the 1980's-1996 every King I caught was either eaten or it went in the back door of an OBX Dining establishment

The going price back then for Kings and Cobia was $2.00 per pound gutted and you could scratch out enough money to pay for expenses and King fish every day of the Summer and not have to work until early November...........The term was a King Fishing Bum and there were more than a few of us who spent our summers in those days doing exactly that on the OBX and all of us had days when we caught 4-6 Kings a piece in a morning just fishing a Pin Rig


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh and it's a 3 fish limit


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Stackin' um like cord wood. Dang shame they did that.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

, t


NC KingFisher said:


> Oh and it's a 3 fish limit


Thank you for clearing up the number for acceptable limits

When I started King Fishing a lot in 1984 there was no limit on King Mackerel, they could be pretty thick at times when the winds were right

I retired from King Fishing pretty much it got too crowded on the T.....too many altercations with other anglers.... too few fish...... and I decided I had devoted way more time than I should have standing out on the end, my Parents thought I was insane.............looking back on it though those were the best times of my life


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

NC KingFisher said:


> I agree with Garbo, if pogy netters would quit then I bet kings would rebound


As well as stripers.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

NC KingFisher said:


> I agree with Garbo, if pogy netters would quit then I bet kings would rebound


 And dropnetters with mesh that is made for kings on roller rigs... 



gshivar said:


> KB Spot Chaser - Back in those days everyone thought the ocean was inexhaustable. Catch a billfish, bring it back and take a pic. All fish back then catch and keep as many as you could. Not so much poor ethics as poor information. I have seen the dumptsers at Buxton filled with chopper blues in the late '60's. Good sportsman - we / they just did not have a clue. Years ago many big drum kept to show off. Commercial hook and line still catch 100 kings in two good days. I do not agree with all fisheries regulations, but today they are necessary. Best - glenn


 Ignorance is EXACTLY what most of the problem was back then.. I'm as guilty as the next guy back then,every species was KILL KILL KILL... I witnessed and help catch as many as 40plus in a day off the end of the planks and as Garbo said,never saw a single one released.. As well as watched the decline of smaller fish in 15-20lb range that were the mainstay back in the 70's.. When a 40lber was brought over the rail it was considered a monster.. Also saw puppydrum come over the rail less than 18" two at a time like spot and never saw ONE released.. Saw folks leave with coolers brimming to the top.. Same with big flounder,even small ones were stacked in coolers,along with grey trout and other species.. Foresight is always much better than...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Drumdum said:


> And dropnetters with mesh that is made for kings on roller rigs...
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorance is EXACTLY what most of the problem was back then.. I'm as guilty as the next guy back then,every species was KILL KILL KILL... I witnessed and help catch as many as 40plus in a day off the end of the planks and as Garbo said,never saw a single one released.. As well as watched the decline of smaller fish in 15-20lb range that were the mainstay back in the 70's.. When a 40lber was brought over the rail it was considered a monster.. Also saw puppydrum come over the rail less than 18" two at a time like spot and never saw ONE released.. Saw folks leave with coolers brimming to the top.. Same with big flounder,even small ones were stacked in coolers,along with grey trout and other species.. Foresight is always much better than...


....and the SAME MENTALITY is with Us today...running over coolers with DINKINOS and SPOT SIZE BLACK DRUM......most not more than 2 eye balls and a wiggle.....
Yep we KILLED EVERY KING and for a while EVERY AMBERJACK.....that hit the planks...I always had a BIG GAFF....and a CAMERA.....
well IT IS COMING HOME TO ROOST....citation pompano were few and far between this year and for the 1st fall in my memory ...there ain't NO SURF FLEA EATING MULLETS....(at least not down our way).....AND try as they will to ADVERTISE SPECKLED TROUT...no one CEPT BACK-WATER GUIDES are really catching any...


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Loner said:


> ....and the SAME MENTALITY is with Us today...running over coolers with DINKINOS and SPOT SIZE BLACK DRUM......most not more than 2 eye balls and a wiggle.....
> Yep we KILLED EVERY KING and for a while EVERY AMBERJACK.....that hit the planks...I always had a BIG GAFF....and a CAMERA.....
> well IT IS COMING HOME TO ROOST....citation pompano were few and far between this year and for the 1st fall in my memory ...there ain't NO SURF FLEA EATING MULLETS....(at least not down our way).....AND try as they will to ADVERTISE SPECKLED TROUT...no one CEPT BACK-WATER GUIDES are really catching any...


Between this post and your post in the fisheries mismanagement thread, I think you need to either take a Xanax and chill out or just stop fishing alltogether before you have a heart attack.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

1BadF350 said:


> Between this post and your post in the fisheries mismanagement thread, I think you need to either take a Xanax and chill out or just stop fishing alltogether before you have a heart attack.


Careful now... You've sideswiped a man in full blown rant mode. You start talking about prescription meds, and you're inviting a conversation about Obamacare or something of the sort... That's just not what this topic needs right now.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

1BadF350 said:


> Between this post and your post in the fisheries mismanagement thread, I think you need to either take a Xanax and chill out or just stop fishing alltogether before you have a heart attack.


Loner is my "Stick Man" (a Detroit street slang term for running buddy) Loner and the Deep and a few other fellas created the Southern NC King Fishery back in the 1970's, they earned the respect that is due them......

If you have extra Xanax send them to me and don't waste them on Loner I never taken one but its been a difficult week

Only reason for Loner to quit fishing is ...........Well I can't think of any good reason for him to either quit fishing or quit posting

Without Loner I would never had heard the term "Dinkinos" (Italian street slang for undersize fish)


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

solid7 said:


> Careful now... You've sideswiped a man in full blown rant mode. You start talking about prescription meds, and you're inviting a conversation about Obamacare or something of the sort... That's just not what this topic needs right now.


This is about Obama care...............I can no longer get my Meds under the HMO plan I have been required to enroll in............I also cannot choose my long term Family Doctor and will be loosing my decade long relationship with Dr. Scripto who really knew how to keep a prescription for Oxycodone under the radar


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Garboman said:


> This is about Obama care...............I can no longer get my Meds under the HMO plan I have been required to enroll in............I also cannot choose my long term Family Doctor and will be loosing my decade long relationship with Dr. Scripto who really knew how to keep a prescription for Oxycodone under the radar


I can't believe you just outed Dr. Scripto...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

solid7 said:


> I can't believe you just outed Dr. Scripto...


Feds caught me with 300 Oxy's the only option I had was to wear a wire and drop a dime on Dr. Scripto

Feds told me if I ever wanted to see the end of Rodanthe Pier again in this lifetime I had to go undercover and after hearing about this Fall's Drum season it was a no brainer....

Funny thing is Dr. Scripto has not been indicted yet so he does not have a clue as to the heat that is coming down on his "Practice"...........Mrs. Doctor Scripto is also in for a change in circumstances (No more Her being able to say....."Oh by the way I own the entire Condominium Complex"..............in a month or two it will be more likely to hear out of Her lips, "Cold Baloney sandwich's again?)


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thought "dinkino" specifically referred to small pomps...would like to see a minimum size limit on pomps here in nc...don't think we need a bag limit as they are rarely targeted up here but people need to throw the non-citation pomps back...so i can catch & eat them once they are a few lbs heavier


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Garboman said:


> This is about Obama care...............I can no longer get my Meds under the HMO plan I have been required to enroll in............I also cannot choose my long term Family Doctor and will be loosing my decade long relationship with Dr. Scripto who really knew how to keep a prescription for Oxycodone under the radar


..Hey G..DINKINO'S are potato chip pomps.....I ain't even CLOSE TO FREAKING OUT.....There ARE worse problems than a bunch of "no longer there fish".....


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

1BadF350 said:


> Between this post and your post in the fisheries mismanagement thread, I think you need to either take a Xanax and chill out or just stop fishing alltogether before you have a heart attack.


...just the PURE TRUTH 350.....iF u r FROM THIS STATE ..there is NO DOUBT IN YOUR MIND.....


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Garboman said:


> Loner is my "Stick Man" (a Detroit street slang term for running buddy) Loner and the Deep and a few other fellas created the Southern NC King Fishery back in the 1970's, they earned the respect that is due them......
> 
> If you have extra Xanax send them to me and don't waste them on Loner I never taken one but its been a difficult week
> 
> ...


..Hey G..ANGELO DEPAOLA TURNS 93 ON SUNDAY..


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I would need Oxys if I took up drum fishing or king fishing full time


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> I would need Oxys if I took up drum fishing or king fishing full time


Forget Oxy's .......Your skinny self will need to spend some serious time with Tommy Farmer and a few years pumping iron on a weight bench before you can start Drum Fishing


Whoops I promised Loner not to provide anymore Internet help :fishing:


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I wish I was skinny whey protein does good and bad.......I would resort to beach fishing and using a yak to get the same distance y'all do.....80yds is average for me


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Loner said:


> ..Hey G..ANGELO DEPAOLA TURNS 93 ON SUNDAY..


I have to admit he is my hero, I have only fished with him a few days and that was for Drum on Avon Pier seven-eight years ago

Tell him Happy Birthday


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

Dang good thread. And how it was.

RT


----------

